# Arcade Machines



## K1 (Jun 25, 2014)

Anyone know anything about them?! One of the machines in my game room has stopped working and when running the diagnostics when turning on the system it reads a bad rom uj22...I cannot find anyone local that fixes arcade machines any longer, or I get told that they don't carry parts for machines that old, so may have to try and attempt it myself?!

It's the Mortal Kombat II upright arcade machine...Anyone have experience with these?!



> **Machine is fixed...Thanks to those that gave advise...Pics are posted on page 3 of the thread...Post up pics if you have a game room in your house!


----------



## FordFan (Jun 26, 2014)

Can't really help but I played a lot of Mortal Kombat and Pacman back in the day.  Wish I could help.


----------



## humpthebobcat (Jun 26, 2014)

maybe a blown fuse maybe?...I'd pop the circuit board out and look for something toasted


----------



## K1 (Jun 26, 2014)

FordFan said:


> Can't really help but I played a lot of Mortal Kombat and Pacman back in the day.  Wish I could help.



Yeah in my game room I have the MK II, Tekken Tag, Marvel vs Capcom, NFL Blitz, NBA Showtime, MLB World Series and Arcade Legends with 85 games in it...If you are going to have a good game room, you gotta have the arcade systems


----------



## K1 (Jun 26, 2014)

humpthebobcat said:


> maybe a blown fuse maybe?...I'd pop the circuit board out and look for something toasted



Yeah, I'm checking out arcade repair videos online to see if I will be able to just do it myself.....


----------



## Alinshop (Jun 26, 2014)

K1 said:


> Yeah in my game room I have the MK II, Tekken Tag, Marvel vs Capcom, NFL Blitz, NBA Showtime, MLB World Series and Arcade Legends with 85 games in it...If you are going to have a good game room, you gotta have the arcade systems



That is bad ass! I miss playing Mrs Pacman in the mall on Saturdays!


----------



## chaotichealth (Jul 8, 2014)

Killer instant was kick ass


----------



## Big-John (Jul 9, 2014)

My dad had an arcade when i was young so i was the cool kid for a while. I had the keys and would take my buddies with me and hook them up.


----------



## amateurmale (Jul 9, 2014)

K1 said:


> Yeah in my game room I have the MK II, Tekken Tag, Marvel vs Capcom, NFL Blitz, NBA Showtime, MLB World Series and Arcade Legends with 85 games in it...If you are going to have a good game room, you gotta have the arcade systems



pics?


----------



## amateurmale (Jul 9, 2014)

chaotichealth said:


> Killer instant was kick ass




Have u played the new one on Xbox One?


----------



## chaotichealth (Jul 9, 2014)

No not yet. Is it good


----------



## K1 (Jul 9, 2014)

amateurmale said:


> pics?



Notice, I have God of War playing on the 65" in the back


----------



## amateurmale (Jul 9, 2014)

chaotichealth said:


> No not yet. Is it good


It's fantastic!   Better than previous two by far!


----------



## amateurmale (Jul 9, 2014)

K1 said:


> Notice, I have God of War playing on the 65" in the back


Damn bro you're game room is top of the line.  I bet you host all the time.


----------



## Big-John (Jul 9, 2014)

Man I'm jealous. So when can I come over and hang?


----------



## amateurmale (Jul 9, 2014)

Big-John said:


> Man I'm jealous. So when can I come over and hang?



Sorry nobody under 300lbs is allowed.


----------



## Big-John (Jul 9, 2014)

amateurmale said:


> Sorry nobody under 300lbs is allowed.


Lol well I can't go.


----------



## K1 (Jul 9, 2014)

amateurmale said:


> Damn bro you're game room is top of the line.  I bet you host all the time.



Always...Wife loves to have all the family functions at the house! 

I have the 65" tv in there (a small movie library with about 1000 dvds, computer hooked up to the tv, surround sound hooked up to everything, PS3, WII, XBOX360, PS4 - have the WII-U too but it's white so couldn't put it in there, lol)...Have a Foosball table, 7' pool table with blue felt, frig, mini-bar and some extra weight equipment down there (full weight room is on a separate floor)...The whole nine yards!

The house is the retreat, so you have to make sure you have EVERYTHING there for whenever you want...Even have a tanning bed in the master bathroom


----------



## Big-John (Jul 9, 2014)

That's awesome K1.


----------



## amateurmale (Jul 9, 2014)

K1 said:


> Always...Wife loves to have all the family functions at the house!
> 
> I have the 65" tv in there (a small movie library with about 1000 dvds, computer hooked up to the tv, surround sound hooked up to everything, PS3, WII, XBOX360, PS4 - have the WII-U too but it's white so couldn't put it in there, lol)...Have a Foosball table, 7' pool table with blue felt, frig, mini-bar and some extra weight equipment down there (full weight room is on a separate floor)...The whole nine yards!
> 
> The house is the retreat, so you have to make sure you have EVERYTHING there for whenever you want...Even have a tanning bed in the master bathroom


I knew there was a weight room somewhere in that house!  Lol.  How big is your house?


----------



## K1 (Jul 9, 2014)

amateurmale said:


> I knew there was a weight room somewhere in that house!  Lol.  How big is your house?



3 floors and the basement is a full game room (so 4 floors total).....


----------



## amateurmale (Jul 9, 2014)

K1 said:


> 3 floors and the basement is a full game room (so 4 floors total).....


I love seeing people do well.  Very nice!


----------



## *Bio* (Jul 10, 2014)

I wish I could help.  However, keep doing some research.  Retro arcade games like these are really in demand now.  Due to the popularity, I'm sure there are some third party vendors out there that can help.


----------



## K1 (Jul 10, 2014)

*Bio* said:


> I wish I could help.  However, keep doing some research.  Retro arcade games like these are really in demand now.  Due to the popularity, I'm sure there are some third party vendors out there that can help.



It's all set...I was able to google some videos and look at different things and got everything in order!


----------



## amateurmale (Jul 10, 2014)

K1 said:


> It's all set...I was able to google some videos and look at different things and got everything in order!


Cool. When's the party mofo?


----------



## Big-John (Jul 11, 2014)

amateurmale said:


> Cool. When's the party mofo?


^ This is what I'm talking about ^


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jul 11, 2014)

.....


----------



## IRONFIST (Jul 11, 2014)

K1 that is a really nice set up!!

Phoe2006 love the Ms Pacman!


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jul 11, 2014)

Yea I just saw that out last night and figured k1 would appreciate these 2 games


----------



## amateurmale (Jul 11, 2014)

Phoe2006 said:


> Yea I just saw that out last night and figured k1 would appreciate these 2 games


Homo


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jul 11, 2014)

amateurmale said:


> Homo


??????


----------



## amateurmale (Jul 11, 2014)

Phoe2006 said:


> ??????


K1 homo.   I'm just kidding......sort of.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jul 11, 2014)

Lol


----------



## K1 (Jul 11, 2014)

amateurmale said:


> K1 homo.   I'm just kidding......sort of.



He was thinking about me last night...Not sure if I should be flattered or scared

Phoe, I would love to get my hands on those two if they're in great condition and at a reasonable price...Should have asked what the person would have been willing to sell them for

Wife wants me to also look for a good pinball machine...Something "she" would like?! She wants a Willy Wonka one that she saw on youtube someone made but I've never seen any in production?!


----------



## amateurmale (Jul 11, 2014)

K1 said:


> He was thinking about me last night...Not sure if I should be flattered or scared
> 
> Phoe, I would love to get my hands on those two if they're in great condition and at a reasonable price...Should have asked what the person would have been willing to sell them for
> 
> Wife wants me to also look for a good pinball machine...Something "she" would like?! She wants a Willy Wonka one that she saw on youtube someone made but I've never seen any in production?!



Haha !


----------



## Big-John (Jul 12, 2014)

How did we go from arcade games to homos?  O I see phoe is here.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jul 12, 2014)

Wtf?


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jul 12, 2014)

K1 said:


> He was thinking about me last night...Not sure if I should be flattered or scared
> 
> Phoe, I would love to get my hands on those two if they're in great condition and at a reasonable price...Should have asked what the person would have been willing to sell them for
> 
> Wife wants me to also look for a good pinball machine...Something "she" would like?! She wants a Willy Wonka one that she saw on youtube someone made but I've never seen any in production?!


Nope not thinking of you like that just your bad ass arcade setup and saw these vintage games while we were out. And figured you'd like em. They were at a bar so don't think the owners would come off em that easy


----------



## d2r2ddd (Jul 12, 2014)

It's every kids dream to hav a room fill with arcade machines


----------



## Big-John (Jul 12, 2014)

Phoe2006 said:


> Wtf?


You know I'm just messing with ya bro.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jul 12, 2014)

Yea I know brother its all good


----------



## amateurmale (Jul 12, 2014)

Phoe2006 said:


> Yea I know brother its all good


Homo


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jul 12, 2014)

Lol


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jul 13, 2014)

amateurmale said:


> Homo


Found your bike chained up at the gym AM


----------



## Big-John (Jul 13, 2014)

Phoe2006 said:


> Found your bike chained up at the gym AMView attachment 16006


Lol good one!


----------



## amateurmale (Jul 14, 2014)

Stand by for retaliation


----------



## lycan Venom (Jul 19, 2014)

Send me an email or PM. The ROM is the game itself. So the system is having issues reading it. Need to find out if its a cartridge like atari, nintendo, nes, sega or a computer with an emulation. Etc.

I might be able to help troubleshoot and diagnose.


----------



## K1 (Jul 22, 2014)

*Bio* said:


> I wish I could help.  However, keep doing some research.  Retro arcade games like these are really in demand now.  Due to the popularity, I'm sure there are some third party vendors out there that can help.





lycan Venom said:


> Send me an email or PM. The ROM is the game itself. So the system is having issues reading it. Need to find out if its a cartridge like atari, nintendo, nes, sega or a computer with an emulation. Etc.
> 
> I might be able to help troubleshoot and diagnose.



Thanks guys...Went through the system and everything is working fine now!


----------



## K1 (Jul 22, 2014)

Looks like my thread got off topic a little bit

I'll post another pic to get it back on the Game Room topic

65" TV, PS3, Wii, Xbox360, PS4 (surround sound throughout the room, optical hooked up to all systems) and a small movie library of 1000 dvds...Also you can see the Foosball coffee table:


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jul 22, 2014)

My bad k1


----------



## K1 (Jul 22, 2014)

Phoe2006 said:


> My bad k1



No worries man...Was hoping that others would post up some pics if they have a game room in their house


----------



## amateurmale (Jul 22, 2014)

K1 said:


> Looks like my thread got off topic a little bit
> 
> I'll post another pic to get it back on the Game Room topic
> 
> 65" TV, PS3, Wii, Xbox360, PS4 (surround sound throughout the room, optical hooked up to all systems) and a small movie library of 1000 dvds...Also you can see the Foosball coffee table:




This is badass


----------



## K1 (Aug 24, 2014)

Here is a pic of the box that me and one of my steps sons are working on...It will have graphics on the sides and front (just finalizing the artwork)...This system will have EVERY game ever made from all the below systems (I'll post an updated pic once the system is completed and fully functional!):

GAMEBOY 
GAMEBOY ADVANCED
GAMECUBE
N64
NEO-GEO
NINTENDO
SUPER NINTENDO
SEGA DREAMCAST
SEGA GENESIS
SEGA SATURN
TURBOGRAFX-16


----------



## amateurmale (Aug 24, 2014)

K1 said:


> Here is a pic of the box that me and one of my steps sons are working on...It will have graphics on the sides and front (just finalizing the artwork)...This system will have EVERY game ever made from all the below systems (I'll post an updated pic once the system is completed and fully functional!):
> 
> GAMEBOY
> GAMEBOY ADVANCED
> ...


Working on buying?  Or working on creating?


----------



## K1 (Aug 24, 2014)

amateurmale said:


> Working on buying?  Or working on creating?



A company builds the cabinet and is in the process of finishing the graphics for the cabinet (you can design the graphics yourself and they will place them on it, you can choose from graphics already designed or you can have one of a kind unique graphics designed by their team).....

But it is an empty shell that is sent to you and it holds a 27" monitor...My step-son and I are adding all games for the above systems to a cpu (using emulators) to install into the cabinet! We will be adding Bose cpu speakers and sub to the cabinet and then we will swap out all of the buttons on the joysticks for the light-up ones, so that once the system is turned on everything will glow!


----------



## Alinshop (Aug 24, 2014)

K1 said:


> A company builds the cabinet and is in the process of finishing the graphics for the cabinet (you can design the graphics yourself and they will place them on it, you can choose from graphics already designed or you can have one of a kind unique graphics designed by their team).....
> 
> But it is an empty shell that is sent to you and it holds a 27" monitor...My step-son and I are adding all games for the above systems to a cpu (using emulators) to install into the cabinet! We will be adding Bose cpu speakers and sub to the cabinet and then we will swap out all of the buttons on the joysticks for the light-up ones, so that once the system is turned on everything will glow!



Sounds like a pretty cool project for you and your step son. You should post pics when you guys are done building it.


----------



## amateurmale (Aug 24, 2014)

Ditto


----------



## K1 (Aug 30, 2014)

If the system has enough room on it we will also be adding the PS1 games to it (and possibly GameCube)....It's been a pain in the ass all week trying to install the emulators, roms and snap packs to all those systems, getting the bugs worked out, etc...Should be finished this week with thousands of games on it and we are even going to be using a Bose sound system for it! So far the systems on it are:

GAMEBOY
GAMEBOY COLOR
GAMEBOY ADVANCED
GAMECUBE
N64
NEO-GEO
NINTENDO
SUPER NINTENDO
SEGA DREAMCAST
SEGA GENESIS
SEGA SATURN
TURBOGRAFX-16

Here are what the cabinet graphics will look like (very simple and plain - the top banner will be the light-up marquee):


----------



## Old Man River (Aug 30, 2014)

*Gameboy Crazy*

Damn, I'm surprised you don't have a skee ball machine somewhere in there!Ha! Ha! Later, OMR


----------

